# Pre Build Questions AMD ATI $1600



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello TSF community! I have alot of technical questions for you guys. I do have a rough build but can't select specific components w/o more info. If I need to divide up these questions and make separate posts in Motherboards and Overclocking forums, please let me know.

Nothing I post here is in stone. Everything can be changed. I specifically want the quickest PC possible, not necessarily the fastest. Extremely fast load times for apps and games. What I mean for games isn't loading up the game but loading in a map, scenario, or loading a new area in an MMO.

I will likely buy the components in August.

*1. Budget:* $1600

*2. Brands:* AMD, ATI, not set in stone. I am open to Intel and Nvidia but I prefer to pair AMD with ATI and Intel with Nvidia. I want to match graphics brand with mobo chipset as well.

*3. Multitasking:* Common applications I have open at the same time would be WoW, Firefox, chat program with voice and a media player (avi's, DVD, Blu Ray). This is about all I can do on my old dual core cpu. If I had more cores I would likely have more going on.

*4. Gaming:* I'll be doing alot of gaming. I don't play FPS's very often. I play World of Warcraft, will buy Starcraft 2 soon and I am looking at a couple other games that I would like to try out with this new system. (Crysis, Far Cry 2, Dragon Age... Something newer that will look amazing) 

*5. Calculations:* Not alot. I may try some encoding in the future but have not made plans yet.

*6. Overclocking:* It looks alot more user friendly now so I will want to select components that can be overclocked. I am not someone who enjoy's tweaking and experimenting all the time. I would like to do some overclocking/ tweaking after my system is built then never ever mess with the settings again! 

*7. Storage:* My budget is too tight for large storage but I would eventually need more than 2 TB. I found a 5400 RPM 2TB HD for around $110, a very good price! I want to get an SSD or two SSD's in raid for my main HD. 60GB might be too little so I am looking at a pair of 40-64GB in Raid 0. I have been using 7200 RPM boot drives for 10 years. It is time for somethign faster. A 150GB Raptor @ 10,000 RPM is the same price as a low GB SSD so I'd choose an SSD.

I have my heart set on an SSD. The only thing with a higher priority in my build is graphics. I do not want to have to micro or macro manage my SSD or SSD's in raid 0. I am aware I will have to change a few things such as storing browser cache on a regular HDD but I would like to set it up and forget about it. Once again I do not like experimenting or tweaking constantly in order to keep stuff working properly. If this technology is still too new for a set it and forget it mentality, let me know. 

*8. Legacy Support:* None.

*9. Operating System:* I have Windows 7 Professional ready to install. I will probably go 64 bit.

*10. Case:* The smaller and quieter the better. I just want to be sure there is plenty of airflow room and can fit a full size graphics card. 

*11. Accessories:* Yes, I have selected a mouse, keyboard. monitor, maybe speakers.

*12. Recycled Components:* I'll be using my old monitor as a second monitor on the new system. 1680X1050 22" DVI. I might have to use my current 400GB Sata HD if I cannot afford the 2TB storage drive for $120.

*13. Monitor:* Full HD widescreen.

*14. Stores:* Newegg.com

*15. Location:* USA


CPU:$160 Phenom II X4 (or X6 $200) 
Mobo:$145 790, 880, 890 North Bridge
RAM:$120 2X2GB, 4GB total
GPU:$425 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB
Display:$189 23.6" 1080p
Kb&Ms:$68 Logitech, both wired
Case:$80
PSU:$90
Blu Ray$80
Speakers$140

Sub Total: $1497
SSD X2 $ 280

Total: $1773 + shipping 



*CPU Q's*

I am looking at AMD's Phenom II X6 1055T. The 1055T is 2.8Ghz and I read on another post here that gaming is all about the Ghz not cores. If I am only using three or fewer cores they will be clocked to 3.3Ghz. This CPU isn't a Black Edition so it is not unlocked.

Will my multitasking use more than three cores, causing the CPU to clock down to 2.8Ghz? Should I go with a four core Black Edition Deneb instead of a six core?

Can it still be overclocked? How would this overclocking compare to the options for an unlocked Black Edition(1090T) or four core unlocked Deneb? Does a mobo with core unlocker unlock non Black Edition CPU's?

The six core Phenom II CPU's have an onboard memory controller? Would this CPU be using the Mobo's Northbridge or the IMC? The IMC shows that it supports DDR3 1066 and 1333. Is this overclockable?

*Mobo & RAM Q's*

I am looking at AMD Northbridge and socket AM3. The mobo is the hardest component to select because I am unsure what ratio of DDR3 and FSB speeds I need in order to overclock it. My mistake on my last build, five years ago, was the mobo's RAM voltage capabilities. I had to get mediocre RAM because my budget mobo couldn't power the faster dimms. Overlooking one tiny spec that isn't even listed on retail sites caused two RMA's and added weeks to the completion time of my system build.

Once I have a mobo selected I can look on the manufacturers site for which RAM is compatible. However, do I need to purchase RAM with specs that have room to overclock or buy RAM with heat spreaders etc...?

Do I need to know how much overclocking I will do before I buy the components? For example a mobo that supports DDR3 2000(O.C.)/1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/ 1333/1066. Do I need to decide how much I will overclock it, say, to 1800 and be sure I buy the DDR3 1800? If I did overclock the mobo (fsb?) to 1800 and use 1800 RAM would I need to overclock a part of the CPU for it all to work together?


Thank you for taking the time to go through this long post! I appreciate it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All AMD CPU's have the memory controller built into the CPU.

Go with the faster quad core the programs that will take full advantage of the extra cores at this time are video/3d editing/rendering software. With AMD CPU's things start getting flaky above 1600 ram speeds, I usually settle for getting 1600 out it, it's more the CPU then the motherboard that controls the speed the faster cpu's are easier to over clock the ram on, look for ram with BEMP Or AMD Black Edition designed ram> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227496


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, wrench97. Going four core will make parts selection easier. Would you recommend an aftermarket CPU cooler to overclock? Also, do you know alot about SSD's? Do you think the technology is too new so I should expect bugs and glitches?

I did some reading and it looks like I want to get a mobo with AMD SB850 South Bridge. This leaves a couple options but first I am wondering what is good and bad about onboard graphics if I buy a nice graphics card. Is it just going to cause more heat? Disable it or use it for second monitor? I always thought onboard is useful in case something goes wrong with the main graphics card, but in ten years nothing has ever happened to any of my cards.

I also brought up the AMD SB850 South Bridge because it didn't look like it is on any mobo's that also have AOD. I found AOD on the 790 series mobo's. The RAM looks good otherwise. Does it need to be paired with AOD compatible 790 series mobo?

Why are motherboard RAM speeds listed if the controller is on the CPU? An easy way to show how fast the FSB can be clocked?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AMD overdrive is software from AMD, I don't personally use it.
The speeds are listed because the motherboard can also limit the speed, but all boards out will handle the speeds the CPU's can.
The 890 boards are just a update of the 790's to add the Sata 3 6Gbs controller
That said this is probably one of the best performance AMD boards currently out> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131655
With this being a good choice in the 790> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128427 (Sata 2 only)

I find motherboards without integrated graphics easier to overclock and they most often have better chipset cooling(heatsinks).

SSD's are faster but not a lot faster for the price, to get the most out of one you would want to use a Sata 3 6Gbs drive and not a Sata 2 3Gbs drive, to date I find their durability to be most advantageous in laptops more so then the speed increase you see from them in desktops, the initial speed is high but tends to drop off as large amounts of data are transferred, so a small data transfer and seek time are very good but as the file size increases they drop down to speeds just above standard drives.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the SSD info. I had not thought of sorting by interface to check for Sata 3 compatibility to take advantage of an SSD's full capabilities.

Know any case experts? I looked at three of the cases in the pre build sections but I am looking for something quiet. Should I buy third party case soundproofing or maybe buy another Antec P183? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129061 I have used the Antec P183 for about 5 years and love the easy sliding in and out of all the drives, rubber washers for metal vibration, thumb screws (First time I used thumb screws was in a Lian Li and I still have a Lian Li in the livingroom), and sound dampening. Know of any similar cases or websites I can find quality cases with sound dampening? I am just looking for more variety but I am happy with the Antec.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I say stick with what you have and buy a sound dampening kit.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lian Li and Antec are top of the line for quiet, the P183 is a very good case still although these days I don't get a lot of guys wanting to spend much on the case.

The Sonata III is also quiet but a bit cramped with large video cards.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Im still itching to try the corsair obsidian 800


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I saw the obsidian! Heck of a case 

Which brand of cables would be better, if any?
Link Depot, Okgear, Rosewill

The images Newegg has show left angle and right angle to be exactly the same thing. Is there a particular type of Sata 3 cables I would want to purchase? I read in Newegg comments that I may need to shave off a side of the end of the cable in order to fit two next to each other.

Here is a link to Sata 3 cables in case you'd like to have a look.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ption=&Ntk=&CFG=&SpeTabStoreType=&srchInDesc=


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Left and right appear similar in the images but are not, because the port is keyed and the the cable can only plug into it in one orientation. Nipon or link depot would be my choice.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are the Altec Lansing speakers I am thinking about buying. Also, the Creative I compared them too. They have the same wattage but the Altec Lansing has more watts in the satellites while the Creative's have more in the subwoofer. Seems to me like the Altecs would be a better choice.

Altec Lansing
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113029
Creative
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121122


Lite On used to make good opticals. What brands are good nowadays? I chose this 8x BD ROM as I was disappointed with a Sony BDP BX2 set top box's loading time at a relatives house.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106300


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Too late to edit my above post ^^^

Here is the monitor I have now, followed by a Newegg link.
ViewSonic Optiquest Series Q22wb Black 22" 5ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 900:1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/NewProduct.aspx?Item=N82E16824116076

I watch movies on a smaller, older LCD because this one is too dark. I am not sure which stat would improve this other than brightness but the 1080p monitor I am looking to buy has the same 300 cd/m2 brightness stat. I don't want to end up with an equally dark monitor. The one on my list is ASUS VH242H Black 23.6" 5ms HDMI Full 1080P Widescreen LCD. Newegg link for this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/NewProduct.aspx?Item=N82E16824236052


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Asus monitors are pretty bright, but I think it best to visit a brick and mortar store in your area and check out monitors, 

The Altec speakers would be my choice, the higher wattage in the woofer will just get more Bass to make the windows rattle


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the info so far! I am closing in on a specific build but it is over budget. haha

Installing Raid turns Sata connectors 1-4 into raid connectors? Does this mean I can't use 3 and 4 unless they are in raid? The last two, 5 and 6, would be my 2TB HDD and an optical.

Do I need to buy software to play Blu Ray and DVD movies?

Do I need to add a USB flash drive to my list for BIOS flashing and raid drivers? Does it matter if it is encrypted?

Which brand(s) of thermal paste do I want? Five years ago arctic silver was the best. Is this still true? 

I found a cooler that is perfect. It is expensive but near silent. From what I have read it will fit into the P183 case but it will be snug. The Noctua site lists it as compatible with the M4A89GTD Pro/USB3. 

Noctua cpu cooler link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you should be able to configure any set of Sata connectors into Raid, I'm not a big fan of software raid and rarely mess with it.

Win7 will play back BR movies if using a BR drive.

For Bios flashing a usb drive will need to formatted to Fat or Fat32 so no encryption.

I use AS5 or AS Cremeque both work well, The Noctua did come with AS5 I think they now come with MX3 which is a good choice to use.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

The Noctua comes with NT-H1 for paste, it's very good.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks to you guys I have a pre build parts list! It is too expensive. I may drop the speakers and 2 TB HD to lower the price. All the links are too Newegg. Please criticize my build and include your own opinions as well. 

$2,100.00


*Mobo*
ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

*CPU*
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor

*GPU*
SAPPHIRE 100281-3SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16

*RAM*
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)

*Case*
Antec P183 Black Aluminum / Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower

*PSU*
CORSAIR CMPSU-650TX 650W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified

*Optical*
LITE-ON Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA Internal BD-COMBO

*CPU Cooler*
Noctua NH-D14 120mm & 140mm SSO CPU Cooler 

*Boot Drive*
Crucial RealSSD C300 CTFDDAC128MAG-1G1 2.5" 128GB SATA III MLC

*Storage Drive*
Seagate Barracuda LP ST32000542AS 2TB 5900 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5"

*Monitor*
ASUS VH242H Black 23.6" 5ms HDMI Full 1080P Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1

*Speakers*
ALTEC LANSING MX6021 200 Watts RMS 2.1 Expressionist Ultra

*Mouse*
Logitech M500 Tilt Wheel USB Corded Laser 1000 dpi Mouse

*Keyboard*
Logitech Comfort Wave 450 Black 104 Normal Keys USB Wired

*Sata III Cables Qty: 4*
Link Depot 19.69" SATA III Round Cable with Latch Model LD-SATA3-0.5M

*HDMI Cable*
Nippon Labs Premium High Performance HDMI Cable 6 ft. HDMI TO HDMI Cable A/V Gold Plated for 1080P


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 2t drive is a 5900 rpm drive, I would want a 7200 drive even if just for storage, I have been using the 640 WD 32meg cache 5 year warranty at times they go on sale for the low to mid $60's > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136319

The motherboard will come with 2 Sata cables.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Is the PSU strong enough to handle everything?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'd prefer to see a 750TX for the video card and drives.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm not sure what a 12v rail is or how many I would need. Just one? 

There aren't any 1600 dimms on the QVL for this mobo. Does it matter?

Also I am wondering if there is a difference in the 125w and 140w CPU's. I saw on the CPU list for this mobo that one of each were listed for the Phenom X4 I am looking at.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The older or first version of the cpu was 140w the current version is 125w.

I prefer single high amperage rail PSU's to multiple lower amperage rail PSU's with a single rail you don't have to worry about load balancing across the rails.

As long as the ram manufacturer lists it as compatible your good.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

On the power supply information page there are recommendations listed. I have found some reviews pointing out some things I might not like.

SeaSonic X750 Gold High pitched whine.

Corsair 750TX and 850TX Plastic connectors that may be slightly too large.

Thermaltake  Toughpower 750W and 850W Four rails, both 18A ea.

Have any suggestions or maybe I should buy a non modular PSU? I like the Corsair PSU's above I'm just not sure about the connector size problem people mentioned. I see what you mean about 12V rails. It does look like I will want a single.


Do you know when the sticky thread "Want to Build a New Intel or AMD System / Updated Jan 2010" will be updated again?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Power supplies don't change as often as most components, we do about once a year, the connector reports on the Corsair's I've never figured out what the issue is/was I use them a lot and have never had a issue with the connector size, other then about 2 years ago when EVGA was using a non standard 6 pin on the video cards.

The wires on the Corsair units are heavier gauge then you'll find on smaller/lessor units you have to coil excess rather then fold to make a neat bundle.

The Tough Power 750w has been replaced by the 775w(Single Rail) and is a modular unit> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153127

The Corsair 750/850 HX are modular Corsair units, the TX series in not modular.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for continuing to answer my noobish questions 

I was wrong about the Ram not being on the mobo's QVL. I just looked on the 6 core list by accident. It took me two hours to figure out heh. So the memory and mobo are good to go! 

I like the stats on the Thermaltake PSU a little better than the Corsair but it likely will not matter and since several TSF people like Corsair I will probably go with them.

I am going to have to adjust up my budget price to $1850 to include all the accessories and spendy cpu cooler. When I am ready to order I will check out all the combo deals and should be able to save another $60.

The parts list is basically finished. Now I am going to try to find info on preparation. I read about bench testing and read the mobo and Noctua manuals already. It looks like I will have all cables and accessories I'll need. I will add a usb flash drive and an ssd 2.5 to 3.5 mounting bracket.

Would it be alright to post my build to the Overclockers forum so they can have a look at my selections?

What free software downloads will I need to test or burn test components?

Any extra parts I should order? I was thinking I might need a static bracelet and might want some thermal paste cleaner in case I have to RMA something that requires removing the cpu cooler then reattaching it later.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Alcohol wipes or 90% rubbing alcohol and coffee filters to clean off thermal paste.

Touch the metal frame of the case before handling components to discharge any static electricity you'll be fine.

PC Mark is Benchmark testing software used by many> http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Benchmarks/PCMark-Vantage.shtml

Burn in is not needed that comes from the old x86 class cpu's.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok, wrench97, I am officially asking for help. It doesn't look like people are really overclocking Phenom X4's for a significant performance increase. (400+Mhz) I wouldn't say I am an enthusiast. I wouldn't overclock for fun. It would be for a financial benefit, price/ performance. I am not really sure which questions to ask. I had confidence in this build until I read about Intel CPU's. 

Do I have the right system for what I want to do? Should I go with Intel?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remember that overclocking is not a sure thing and results vary on both Intel and AMD setups, the 965 at 3.4 is quite capable at stock speeds, 3.8 is not a problem and most will around 3.9.> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/asus_m4a89td_pro/4


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Win7 will play back BR movies if using a BR drive.



Are you positive about this? I see alot of reviews where they needed software to play a BR movie. It's possible none of them had Win 7. If I buy an OEM drive it will not come with any software. Windows 7 natively decodes and plays blu ray movies?

I am going to try to get the 1090T CPU. It seems to OC better than the 965. I am trying to lower the price some to make up for the extra cost of the 1090T.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Win 7 Home Premium has Media Center and will play back HD.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Parts are ordered!  

I found a WD Black 1TB HDD that worked as a combo with the PSU so it basically lowered the HDD to $64. There were some reliability concerns but I will have to take my chances. Also the LG Blu Ray drive I had picked out was not Win 7 compatible and they offer no support if you are using Win 7 so I found a Samsung off the Win 7 compatibility list for nearly the same price. (Bulk Model SH-B083L/BSBP)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Samsung makes a decent drive it should work well.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

The six core CPU has pairs of cores lined up on the die. I checked out some images of thermal paste spreading and it may not completely cover the outside two cores. (meaning there are 4 cores right next to each other near middle and it looks like the last two are offset a bit). I cannot find any orientation pictures of the die so I don't know if I should apply the thermal paste a bit differently or not. Sure most people would say to follow instructions and just do the dot of paste. I just think a rectangular set of cores would benefit less from a circle of paste. Recommendations?

Parts should all arrive by 8/18/10


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Arctic Silver is still saying middle dot for the application method > http://www.arcticsilver.com/amd_application_method.html


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Can I get 90% by volume isopropyl alcohol at a drugstore? The stuff I have here is 70%.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Ask at the counter most still carry it.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Would you happen to know how the air flows in this 5870 graphics card? There are fins in front and behind the fan. Does it suck air in at the fan or does it blow air out at the fan. I can;t find any websites that say for sure which way it goes.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...IRE 100281-3SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1G

I may be able to orient the CPU cooler north/south or east/west. Since my case has a top fan I might try north/south. What would be my best bet for a cooler case and better airflow? If I go north/south the cpu cooler fan will be almost touching the vga cooler.

I included a pic I found online. It isn't my setup but the case and cooler are the same as mine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The double slot cards will exhaust out the back slots above the DVI ports.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I found several references to the 5870 exhausting hot air into cases. Here is one. Can yuo translate? I am not sure what this is saying unless its that there is no conduit ensuring rear exhaust so some leakage into case will occurr. This is the Asus board, not Sapphire, however.

"It is worth noting here that the heat-sink and fan is not a channeled design. That means that air is not forced through the vent on the PCI bracket after it blows across the heat-sink. Some of the air will doubtlessly escape that way, but it is not a forced exhaust, so gamers will need to ensure proper airflow before installing one of these video cards."

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/08/02/asus_ares_dual_5870_gpu_video_card_review/

I would sum up the forum posts I have read as the vapor x design does indeed exhaust more air into case than the reference design but runs cooler. So I should figure out which cooler design is on this sapphire version? I don;t know I have searched for hours. I must not know the terminology to use to find the info. :/


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the cooler design, the fan will draw air in the center and push it down across the heatsink it will exit out both ends of the cooler so yes it can blow some hot air into the case as well as out the back, but if the case has good air flow it won't matter.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I am in process of assembling for bench testing. I did install both dimm's however since the cooler is so large. While installing the Noctua cpu cooler I had to screw in two screws on either side and one I thought had tightened slightly so I let up on it and it moved away from the mobo a little. Is this goign to cause air pockets or paste/heat issues?

Also the cpu power fan connector on the mobo has 4 pins and the included power cable for the noctua cooler fans only has three. Do I want to be sure the ground is connected, which is the 4th pin or do I want to not plug into ground and be sure I connect the 1st pin which is CPU FAN PWM. There is a three prong PWR FAN at teh corner of the board but install directions for Noctua said to plug them into CPU FAN.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Fans work. powered up, no post. VGA led. I added a DVI cable and an older monitor and still no beep but it started up and I am in BIOS. Why is there no beep?

CPU Fan speed 1278

CPU temp 36/96.5 f
MB temp 34/93 f


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the CPU fan heater the 3 pin plug will only go on 1 way.

Do you have a 2 wire speaker hooked up to the speaker pins on the front panel header?


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

wrench97 said:


> Use the CPU fan heater the 3 pin plug will only go on 1 way.
> 
> Do you have a 2 wire speaker hooked up to the speaker pins on the front panel header?


I am not sure what you mean by cpu fan heater. The fans are all working but during boot I get a warning. "CPU Fan Error!" and I have to press F1 if I want to continue loading Windows.

The case does not have a speaker and it doesn't look like the mobo has a speaker either. I guess i get no beeps unless I buy and install a speaker.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The should have said Fan Header (the pins the fan plugs into) 

They used to come with both, now more and more they don't come with either.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

There are four pins on the motherboard. The fan wire only has three connectors. In any case, the cpu cooler fans are working so I suppose I should leave it how it is? 

Four Motherboard Pins:

CPU FAN PWM 
CPU FAN IN
CPU FAN PWR
GND


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the plastic connector will only plug into the correct 3 pins.
The tab on the motherboard header is offset to align it with the correct pins.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I still get the no cpu fan warning and have to press F1 to boot into Windows. Can I change a BIOS setting or disable this in BIOS somewhere?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In the Bios on the Boot tab, set Wait For F1 if Error to Disabled.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Wrench97 it looks like we have a new PC.  I am on my new PC now and everything seems to be working properly. No dead parts!!

Now I would like to do some stress testing. I already ran CPU:OCCT for four hours "Large Data Set" and Priority "High". All six cores were at 3724Mhz and Core Temp has low and high temps at 15 and 40. I thought it was odd that all six cores were over 3700 mhz since it is a 3.2Ghz CPU.

I'm not sure how to do the RAM tests. CPU:LINPACK? What setting for Test Mode?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I just use Memtest+ for ram, and Prime95 to stress all of it.

The temps look good, the speed is a little strange may just be a bad interpretation by OCCT.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I ran OCCT and Prime 95. Actually no errors at all. Prime 95 ran for several hours with "lots of ram" mode and all tests passed.

I don't know if I need to do anything in the BIOS. I changed the cpu fan setting you told me about. I updated the time and date. I don't have a RAID array and I changed the boot order.

Is it time for me to run over to the OC forum?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Enjoy the Overclocking forum


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your help wrench97! I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad it worked out well


----------

